# No Printer Drivers



## Lococard (Jul 6, 2004)

Hello,

I am having an issue with my Macbook connecting to my Canon LBP3250 laser printer.

When I follow the prompts to add the printer on the mac I can select the printer, which is connected to another computer on the network, but it then requires me to 'Choose a Driver or Printer Model'.

I can choose Generic PostScript, Generic PCL Laster, select printer software or other.

I've tried downloading the Canon drivers but that seems to only install a program which wants to search for the printer if it is connected locally, not from a networked location.

Any ideas?


----------



## Headrush (Feb 9, 2005)

Was the printer driver package you installed from a file called: *CAPT_V330_MacOSX_uk_EN.dmg*?

If so that is the file you need. (found it on Canon Europe web site)


----------



## Lococard (Jul 6, 2004)

Okay, I installed the CAPT driver.

Trying to follow the manual they provided.

I go through the Add Printer, click More Printers and choose the CAPT IP option as my printer is connecting via USB to another computer.

But in the list of printers the CAPT driver allows the 3250 still isn't there.


----------



## Headrush (Feb 9, 2005)

Lococard said:


> Okay, I installed the CAPT driver.
> 
> Trying to follow the manual they provided.
> 
> ...


When you are adding the printer, in the add printer dialog box, look for the option *print using*

Select this and and an open/save dialog box will appear. Navigate to */Library/Printers/Canon/CUPSCAPT/PPD/* and then select the file *CNMCLBP3250AUK.ppd*

Your printer should work now. (fingers crossed)


----------



## Lococard (Jul 6, 2004)

Worked perfect.

Thanks alot for that


----------

